# ?? for taller Fuji Cross riders



## M.D. (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi,

I'm just getting back to riding, and would like to get a cross bike. I'm 6'2" with a 34" or so inseam and have been under the impression that I need a size 61 Fuji Cross. Then I came across this thread which has me thinking I'm more of a 58.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38846&highlight=sizing

Another thread I read suggested the Fuji sizing might be a little odd and run small. Is this true? I'm considering this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuji-Cross-Pro-...198956203QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Would this be a good bike for a basic all arounder? Probably won't race, but will do fire roads and light trails as well as road.

Thanks for any thoughts.

Matt


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a 58cm 05 Cross Pro and I am almost 6'2" but my inseam is closer to a 32" I race it pretty harshly and for cross it is a perfect size. If I was doing more road riding and such I think the 60cm would be a better fit. I do feel a bit cramped at times but I am running the 100mm stem and I think a 120 would help. I also have a Lemond Poprad and it is a 57cm and perfect for cross but like above a 59 would be a better choice for road.


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

*try one*

I'm 6'2" and the 2003 Fuji Cross with a long stem fits great for racing, commuting and I'm even comfortable on it for long 6 hr rides. I love this thing. But I would at least stand over one, or better yet ride one before I bought it.


----------



## kjk (Aug 13, 2003)

I had a 56 fuji and am 6 foot and 32 inseam. The only thing that I wasnt wild about was the short head tube. I had to run a 12 cm stem 10 degree upright with full stack of sparcers to get a good fit. so a 58 would have been better for me. 61 should be good for you standover wise b/c it is really about a 58 c-c seat tube. The fujis run longish on the top compared to the seat tube. so if the tt is ok go for it. the frames are light and ride beautifully. That is high praise considering I'm on a lapierre scandium not for public consumption cross frame this season.


----------



## M.D. (Nov 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help guys. I'll see if I can try both a 58 and a 61. 
Maybe Performance Bike will have a couple on clearance.

Matt


----------



## Dan Cas (Aug 3, 2002)

*Fuji sizing*

They measure to the top of the seat tube or the collar,and the 61 has a 59cm top tube.

I'm guessing the 61 is best.

dan


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

M.D. said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I'll see if I can try both a 58 and a 61.
> Maybe Performance Bike will have a couple on clearance.
> 
> Matt


When I was at Performance a few days ago they had it for $999. I bought mine on sale for $1099 earlier this year. The bike is decent for the money and I am thrashing it weekly in my races and it keeps on going. I would recommend swapping out the seat and especially the wheels for some Ultegra/Open Pros. The Alex wheels weigh a ton.


----------



## Thor (May 25, 2004)

M.D. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just getting back to riding, and would like to get a cross bike. I'm 6'2" with a 34" or so inseam and have been under the impression that I need a size 61 Fuji Cross. Then I came across this thread which has me thinking I'm more of a 58.
> 
> ...


Matt,
I'm 6' 1" with a 34" inseam and my 2004 58 cm Fuji Cross fits fine. A 60 would be a little bigger than I'd like.
Thor


----------

